# few pics of my lil marginatus



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

nothing special. Was taking pics of my tank yesterday and founf out when I blew the images up that I captured a few of the fish. I cropped the image to just show the actual fish.

hmmm lets see if this works.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice shots Exo.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice lookin little guys... how big are they getting now?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

How are they doing?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> How are they doing?


Really good. Im gonna post another update in the next few days. Its almost been 2 months with these little guys. Out of the 6, 5 of them are still together. The 6th in living it up in a 55 by himself for now.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

looking good homie


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

the little dude are looking good..


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

awesome looking fish


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thank god there doin well./


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks great, did you take out the 6th one because it was aggressive?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

looks good. how big is your tank? Iam thinking about doing an s.mac cohab with my 125. after 5 years of keeping P's I want a new challeng.


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

nice little p


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

GOOD LOOKING FISH !


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very very nice...







!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

nswhite said:


> looks good. how big is your tank? Iam thinking about doing an s.mac cohab with my 125. after 5 years of keeping P's I want a new challeng.


Right now they are in a planted 75gal. Once they hit 3"+ ill prob move them into a 6ft tank. For now tho they are doing really well in the 75. I will tell you this about this sort of thing... The fist few weeks you will be doubting yourself and you will think you made the biggest mistake. The 1st few weeks were horrible, I had to seperate fish to allow them to have fins grow back, in general they were VERY nippy. They have settled down but they still chase quite a bit.

Thanks everyone for your comments. Look for my monthly update in a few days in the ecosystem/serrasalmus mixing forum.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

> Yes, the 6th was removed because he was dominating everyone. He had all the fish hiding in the tops of the tank while he patrolled the bottom. He also didnt know how to share his meals. Bad ass solo fish tho. He eats from the top of the tank and hes just super personable, im def gonna keep that lil fella.


Ya I figured as much. Thats cool that the 6th P is crazy like that. Well good luck man.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Very nice man. Theyre looking great. I was so tempted to getting a couple of these badboys while i was down at sa...too bad I dont have the space.

Anyhow, congrats & good luck w/ them


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Despite the earlier frustrations I have to say they look flawless now Ex0dus! Great job raising these little beauties.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Despite the earlier frustrations I have to say they look flawless now Ex0dus! Great job raising these little beauties.


Ya like I said in my initial update, the fist several weeks are total hell with these guys. Im really lucky Jeff (gossegurke) was there to lend a helping hand when needed. Im looking forward to my next project. Pedros 2" elongs sure look tempting


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice margies....I'm thinking of picking one up, but i'm tore between that and a Sanchezi. Ur margies kinda look like lil irritans in a way.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Little guys are looking good.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sweet looking little Margs! Keep up the good work!!


----------

